# Tribute to my best friend, Bridgett



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

I deeply miss her. I actually sobbed while making her tribute listed below. I feel like I can just hug her in my video. I thought it would get easier by now, but I actually feel like the numbness of losing her has wore off and I hurt more now than I did if thats possible. I know time will ease my pain, but I wanted to share what a beautiful friend she was to me.
Check out her tribute at:
Bridgetts Tribute - YouTube


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

A very beautiful and touching tribute to your girl Bridgett. It brought tears to my eyes and it reminded me so much of my Rhett and how they touch our lives in their very special way. Thank you so much for posting.

Run free and play hard Bridgett. You have many Golden friends waiting to take care of you now at the Bridge.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a nice tribute to Bridgett and especially to have the video of her playing in the field. I know exactly what you mean about the numbness being gone -- I miss Harley more and more every day. Everything reminds me of him and I wish this was just a bad dream and I will wake up and he will be there. It takes time


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a wonderful tribute to your girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl. Some dogs are just so special and it takes really long time to get better. I still have tears thinking of my Buddy and it has been so many months since I hugged him for the last time. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful heartfelt tribute to your Bridgett-what a beautiful and special girl she was. I'm so sorry for your pain and loss, I know what you're going through. I lost my boy 2 years ago and we still miss him very much. 

Bridgett will always be with you, she's lives forever in your heart and you have so many wonderful memories to cherish. 

Godspeed Bridgett


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your sweet Bridgett. My husband just asked me why I was crying, and I told him to come and look at your video. Now he's crying too. We never have enough time with them do we? But I always feel, how blessed these dogs all were...to have been loved and cared for and cherished as much as they were. I wish all the dogs in the world had such loving homes. Wishing you comfort and peace for your heart. ((HUGS))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to your special girl, that last picture of Bridgette has now bought tears to my eyes,

You have many happy memories of your lives together and these memories will help you through


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

Much enjoyed your tribute to Bridgett. I am hoping the preparation of my tribute to our beloved Kodiak would help in the healing process. Six weeks have passed ... still difficult. I hope Kodi found a new friend in Bridgett at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

4Goldens' said:


> I thought it would get easier by now, but I actually feel like the numbness of losing her has wore off and I hurt more now than I did if thats possible.
> Check out her tribute at:
> Bridgetts Tribute - YouTube


I know exactly what you mean, you took the words right out of my fingers:')
Things have changed again in the last couple of weeks.

What beautiful lives both of our girls had. They are huge losses to this world. There is and will never be another quite the same. 

Congrats on a wonderful tribute for a special girl.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well your video got this ol guys eyes fogged up. Very nice Tribute to a special girl. {{hugs}} to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears watching your tribute as well. She sure did grow to be such a beautiful and happy girl! I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of Bridget at such a young age. You should have years ahead to enjoy. It is obvious that you gave her a wonderful life. Keeping you in our thoughts for strength to get through the difficult time without her.


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful tribute to your best friend Bridgett. I really enjoyed watching her play and can imagine the wonderful times you two spent loving on her. My Barkley is at the Rainbow Bridge with her playing tug-of-war with a rope until you get there....trust me. 

Thanks for posting this video for all to see.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

What a lovely tribute to your special girl. It was so great watching you have such fun with her. A perfect soundtrack too.
When I'm feeling like my feet are more on the ground I'll do something like that for my Gypsy. It's been two weeks, and I am still doing a double take when I step carefully off the bed so as not to disturb her as she loved stretching out right alongside on the floor. The sudden realization that that I don't have to do that anymore hurts each time.
We're never ready to see them go, are we?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They're with us forever...there's just no getting around it. The tears will turn to smiles with time and the emptiness will be filled with sweet memories...they wouldn't have it any other way. A beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------

